# 801 Powermaster starter problems



## slaab98

New to the forum and needing some help. My solenoid just clicks . Installed new solenoid with same results. Wiring is all new except cable from solenoid to starter. Not sure where to start? Bad starter?


----------



## pogobill

Have you tried to take the starter off and see if you can get it to spin when it's off of the tractor? Could be jammed


----------



## pogobill

Sounds like you are making progress! Glad to hear it fired up off your truck.

Here's a couple of diagrams for you, not sure if you have a one wire or a three wire alternator. If you have a one wire alternator, bypass the original regulator as the one wire unit has one built in. Are you running a negative ground now that you are on a 12V system?


----------



## slaab98

pogobill said:


> Sounds like you are making progress! Glad to hear it fired up off your truck.
> 
> Here's a couple of diagrams for you, not sure if you have a one wire or a three wire alternator. If you have a one wire alternator, bypass the original regulator as the one wire unit has one built in. Are you running a negative ground now that you are on a 12V system?


I am still working on this problem, unfortunately haven't been able to get to it until yesterday. I really appreciate the drawings. I do have a 12v system three wire. The push button starter has been disabled for many years. I have attached a diagram of exactly how my wires go. Now all I get is a single click at solenoid. I have installed a new battery and cables also.


----------

